# Fantasy Football



## trotondo (Jun 27, 2011)

I am looking for a fantasy football app that uses my yahoo account and displays my league and team info much like the official yahoo app but I want something that will give notifications for certain things such as if a touchdown is scored. Not sure if this is out there or not but if someone could figure out how to create it I would gladly be able to help with how it should function since I have no developing abilities


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

the yahoo app is by far the best FF app out there.


----------

